# With Brand, Cheeks Says Sixers Ready To Take Next Step



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Q.* How much has the arrival of Brand changed your preparation in terms of a projected offense and defense?
> 
> *A.* It changed a lot, because we didn't have a post-up player [last season]. We were pretty much perimeter-oriented, with the exception of posting Iguodala or [Samuel] Dalembert on occasion. We've put in a lot of things that will benefit him, and us as well, because of the way he's capable of playing on the block. But he's not always going to be on the block; he has a variety of skills, and we're going to make sure we utilize them.
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/dailynews/sports/20080925_With_Brand__Cheeks_says_Sixers_ready_to_take_next_step.html


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I like it, I like it alot. This sixers team is going to do some real damage this year. Its scary how good they can be. 

X factor for me, is Thaddeus Young. If he can consistantly play some good D and stroke it from outside, this team could really upset some good teams out there.


----------

